# Menopur Injections



## crossfingers (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi i started my stimms yesterday nurse helped me with first one after my scan. Did 2nd this morning and really struggled.

I followed what she did, drew up the liquid put it into first powder, by the time i reached the 2nd there was so much air in the syringe so by the fourth trying to get the air out i had lost some of the liquid and ended up only having half the dose of .5 i should of had.

I am panicking it will go the same way 2m and need some help please.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi crossfingers,

I'm really sorry I missed your post, I didn't see it on the board at all (must get my glasses checked!!!) Hope things have improved the last couple of days    

The trick with the air is to turn the syringe up 90 degress so the needle is pointing straight up, all the liquid should sit at the bottom. Pull the plunger back a touch to get the liquid in the needle into the syringe. Tap the barrel of the syringe gently (or flick it with the back of you fingertip, nail side), that'll get all the bubbles stuck to the sides to float to the top. The gently push the plunger up until the liquid nears the top of the syringe, just before it goes into the needle. Then put needle into next vial. Repeat this for all the vials.

Hope this helps
Maz xxx


----------

